# Adobe lays out the future for Flash: a platform for the next 5-10 years



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Adobe has published its roadmap for its Flash browser plugin and its AIR desktop application counterpart. More releases, more features, and more performance, are all planned, but on fewer platforms: Adobe is giving up entirely on supporting smartphone browsers, sticking to the core desktop platforms for its pluginand with a big question mark when it comes to Windows 8.


More


----------

